# NY City Marriott hotel recommendation



## sea (Oct 14, 2013)

Greetings,
Not sure if this belongs here but moderator please move if not.....we are considering travelling to NY city for New Years Eve festivities and sightseeing in December 2013. I have a number of Marriott points to use and would like some suggestions on Marriott (or Marriott chain) hotels that would be well-located for this. We are a couple of families travelling together and would prefer kitchenettes and breakfast included, if possible.
Thank you for your recommendations.


----------



## normab (Oct 14, 2013)

We like the Residence Inn by Bryant park.  You're a block from a subway entrance, you are a 10 minute walk form Times square.  They have a small kitchen and a very good breakfast.


----------



## Janette (Oct 14, 2013)

Just spent a week at the Residence Inn on 39th and 6th as mentioned in the previous post. We checked in at 9am as we had an early flight. Room was ready. It was very quiet and we were on 26th floor. Elevators worked perfectly while we were there. They checked for keys each time we entered so good security. The breakfast buffet was great. We got a travel certificate and used the hotel part there. You may have  trouble using rewards for New Year's. It was an easy walk to theatre district. We also walked up to 42nd and took the across town bus. We then would ride up 8th if theatre was in the 50's.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 14, 2013)

I am partial to the Marriott Marquis on Times Square, especially if you are a Gold or higher and can use the executive lounge.  You won't be able to use MR points on New year's Eve, however.


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 14, 2013)

You've selected just about the most expensive time of the year to visit NYC. In addition to expensive it's also the most crowded. The city is beautifully decorated though and the holiday atmosphere is abundant. The residence Inn on 48th is a little less than the one on 6th but in either one don't expect more than a studio this late in the game. They do have kitchenette's though. Both are available on points right now but don't expect that to last too much longer.

Generally I try to avoid Residence Inn's as they are pet friendly. I usually stay at the Algonquin. It's an Autograph and very nice. No kitchen's in any of the suite's.


----------



## puckmanfl (Oct 14, 2013)

good evening....


Mr. and Mrs. Puck give the Residence Inn next to Bryant Park  2 Thumbs up!!!

We are going to see the oldest cash drain next week for a 5 night stay!!!

Free Breakfast...kitchen!!!


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd avoid the Marquis.  Extremely overpriced, tired and small rooms even on the executive level.  The executive lounge was small and probably the most disappointing of lounges I've experienced (Kensington excluded).

The only attraction is the location and cool elevators.


----------



## Nickfromct (Oct 15, 2013)

You may want to reconsider your plans. There are no Marriotts with points availablility on 12/31/13 in Manhattan.  The cheapest rooms look to be about $450/night.


----------



## m61376 (Oct 15, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> 
> Mr. and Mrs. Puck give the Residence Inn next to Bryant Park  2 Thumbs up!!!
> ...



NYC and shopping combined with "oldest cash drain" just seem so apropos:hysterical:


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 15, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> I'd avoid the Marquis.  Extremely overpriced, tired and small rooms even on the executive level.  The executive lounge was small and probably the most disappointing of lounges I've experienced (Kensington excluded).
> 
> The only attraction is the location and cool elevators.


Wow.  My experience has been totally different and I have stayed there several times.  I would say that the guest rooms at the Marquis are very large and the executive lounge is large and one of the best in the U.S. that I have ever experienced.  (I have not been there for a few years, but I doubt they have moved the lounge.)  It is expensive, but all the good NYC hotels with a comparably attractive location are expensive.


----------



## jme (Oct 15, 2013)

*had two trips recently, with college+ aged kids*

Staying at the Marquis is an experience. Many people opt for financial savings instead of experience, so if that's the case, OK.  Personally we travel wisely but our priority is the experience first, generally speaking. I would recommend it for anyone going to Times Square for the first time. It's huge, well located, and the rooms are fine. Seeing the monstrosity of the hotel and using the cool elevators is fun. Of course we always stay using M Rewards Points, so the hotel doesn't make a difference to us, as there's no cash outlay at all.  

Our second time we opted for the Renaissance, and it was fantastic-----smaller but not small, and feels more like a boutique hotel......very contemporary, and actually a slightly better location,  a couple of blocks nearer the Central Park direction. Both are fine for walking to the theatre district, which is all around anyway. When back in NYC, we will stay at the Renaissance. Only down side to Marquis, imho, is that it's just too huge, and hard to navigate in and out. People everywhere. 

All that said, the other Marriotts are also very nice as mentioned. Don't know if anyone could go wrong with any of them, frankly. Depends on what location is desired, and feel of hotel desired.





.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Oct 15, 2013)

sea said:


> would like some suggestions on Marriott (or Marriott chain) hotels



Marriott East Side
Great hotel with character
Upgrades to larger rooms
Good location without tourist being everywhere
Nice lounge (in the summer the outside is open)


If you end up paying cash, there are sometimes decent deals at the Marriott Downtown (which also has a decent lounge).


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 16, 2013)

I just got back from NYC and stayed at the Renaissance.  I liked it, but it didn't have anything other than a restaurant and bar.  The Marquis is great. My only negative is that it is too crowded and on New Years the crowds will be drunk too.  See if either of the Autograph Collection hotels are available.  I've not stayed at them, but they look nice.  I would not pick Marriott East Side.  It's a long way from Times Square.  Maybe the new JW up at Central Park would be a good choice.  Far enough from the madness, but only about 7 blocks away.

Someone commented that all rooms are $450 or more.  That's what it costs there and tax is another 10-12%.    

If you want to stray from Marriott, there is a really good Hilton Garden Inn on 8th Avenue (and I want to say 50th).  It's right on the other side of the theater district.


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 17, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> Wow.  My experience has been totally different and I have stayed there several times.  I would say that the guest rooms at the Marquis are very large and the executive lounge is large and one of the best in the U.S. that I have ever experienced.  (I have not been there for a few years, but I doubt they have moved the lounge.)  It is expensive, but all the good NYC hotels with a comparably attractive location are expensive.



We were given a room overlooking Times Square so I don't know if they're smaller as a trade off for the view.  The bathroom and furnishings were very tired and damaged, a lot of scuffs and peeling paintwork, certainly the worst I've experienced in a Marriott especially when considering this was their NY flagship hotel.

Although the lounge was long it was quite narrow and the fact that alcohol was not complimentary let it down.  I haven't experienced any other lounges in the US as we tend to stay in vacation clubs or at airport hotels such as Residence Inns.  My favourite lounge so far has to be Grosvenor House.


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 17, 2013)

sea said:


> Greetings, I have a number of Marriott points to use and would like some suggestions on Marriott (or Marriott chain) hotels that would be well-located for this. We are a couple of families travelling together and would prefer kitchenettes and breakfast included, if possible.
> Thank you for your recommendations.



There are approximately 30 Marriott properties in Manhattan. I've stayed in the ones below and have comments on each. Generally I divide them into three groups. Business hotels like the Downtown Marriott, tourist hotels like the Marquis and boutique hotels like the Algonquin. Some fit into more than one category. I don't think the food is particularly good in any of them and I much prefer eating elsewhere even when a free breakfast is offered. There are exceptions and I've noted them.

*Marriott Marquis*
Tourist hotel. This is the most popular in Manhattan and probably the entire chain. It has approximately 2400 rooms. Lots of bling and located right in Times Square. It gets very heavy traffic and the rooms are showing a fair amount of wear and tear. The large rooms are in the rear and the rooms with a Times Sq. view are tiny even by NYC standards. I tend to avoid it unless they are offering a really good rate. Pretty decent on room upgrades. CL is usually very crowded and you can expect a long line at breakfast.

*Marriott East Side*
Business/Boutique hotel. Located next to the Waldorf Astoria it's a bit away from the tourist attractions. Walking distance to Times Square but I'd probably use mass transit (taxi, subway, bus) to get anywhere else. Not too much family traffic here so the rooms are in good shape. Great CL with and outside open air deck when the weather is cooperative. Great on room upgrades.

*Essex House*
Boutique hotel. Good location on 59th aka Central Park South. If you get a room overlooking the park you hit a home run. I haven't stayed here since it was rebranded a Marriott for the second time so I don't know what the room upgrade or CL situation is like. It's a great location for museums and some high end shopping on 5th Ave. A little far for Times Square, about 15 blocks but close to some but not all of the theaters. Carriage rides through Central Park are about 500' from the front door. Very nice for a romantic weekend.

*The Algonquin*
Boutique hotel. Very old but recently remodeled hotel. Steeped in history with a lot off famous literary figures who used to hang out and even live there. Rooms are nice, Suites are better and I've only got one upgrade there but is was a good one. I  paid for a Dorothy Parker Suite and they are very nice but I was upgraded the the Barrymore Suite (they only have one). You'll have to go to the site to see it. It was way over the top. They have a CL but the hotel lobby is what makes this place. It's very comfortable, cozy and a great place to just sit and relax. The Red Fire grill is a nice place for breakfast right next door at about $10. Located a block from Times Square and easy walking distance to most of the theaters.

*Courtyard Times Square West*
Business/tourist hotel. About a 5 minute walk from Times Square and right next to the Port Authority bus terminal. Nice hotel, decent sized rooms and a good free breakfast in the lounge. I wouldn't pick this one on a first trip to Manhattan unless you a comfortable with certain aspects of the city. It's next door to the NYC parole board so you'll see some interesting folks that you might not have in great numbers if you live in a rural area. The bus terminal is an attraction in itself although I wouldn't venture inside unless I business there. Walking past it is fine although you will notice an elevated police presence.

*Downtown Marriott*
Business hotel. Located in the Wall Street business district. It's great to see the sites in lower Manhattan, Stature of Liberty, South Street Seaport, World Trade Center. Rooms are good size but the last time I stayed here I was not Gold or Plat so I don't know about upgrades or the CL. It's far from TS and the theaters so mass transit is how you'll get to mid and uptown where most of the tourist stuff is. Because it's primarily a business hotel expect high rates during the week with deep discounts on the weekend. General area is very safe to walk around in IMO.

*Ren 57*
Boutique/Business hotel. Located a little off the beaten path but close to subways so it's fairly easy to get around. Very small rooms. Difficult for an upgrade. CL was nice with a decent breakfast. Great bar. Usually my 3rd or 4th choice since the rooms are so small. Let me explain small. If you get out of bed and someone is sitting at the desk they have to move so you can get past. Only one person fits in the bathroom at a time. Very safe area with some nice shopping in walking distance.

*Ren Times Square*
Tourist hotel. One of my favorites but hard to get in at a discounted rate lately. Located right in TS sort of caddy corner to the Marquis but with only 220 rooms its much cozier. The lounge/ restaurant is where you want to be on New Years Eve as you've got a front row seat to watch the ball drop. Good luck getting a reservation on NYE. Good size rooms and well appointed. CL is great for breakfast.

Well that's it. Those are the ones I've stayed in. My top three would be the Algonquin, Ren TS and the East Side. If you are staying for more than a day or so learn to use mass transit. Ask at any hotel where Restaurant Row is. It's about 46th and 8th if I remember correctly and about one whole block of good restaurants. You'll get good food at a reasonable price with a wide variety of different cuisines.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 17, 2013)

A superb analysis of the available options Jim.
I would certainly endorse the Ren Times Square.
We liked the character of the place, perhaps we were rather lucky as we had a really good room with a view.
The concierge was excellent too, booking us a great table at the Marriott Marguis revolving rooftop restaurant and organising a complementary bottle of bubbly for my wife's Birthday!


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 17, 2013)

My only objection is that PABT (Port Authority Bus Terminal) 



> The bus terminal is an attraction in itself although I wouldn't venture inside unless I business there. Walking past it is fine although you will notice an elevated police presence.



There is no real reason to venture inside unless you are capturing a bus but the place is no more or less exciting than a ride on the subway, both are similarly patrolled by the NYPD / PAPD.  Remember Times Square was hardly the disnefied tourist attraction it is now if you look back 30 years (or less)

Next - First a bit of math, while in the NYC grid 20 streets is a mile, each street is 1/20th mile.  Each Avenue is 1/4 mile, so 57 > 42 is about 3/4 of a mile etc.

I'd also think what / where you want to go / do when in NYC.  As Jim notes, the 57th street destinations and the CPW destinations are closer to the park, Lincoln Center, AMNH on the UWS and Museum Mile.

Downtown gets you close to Soho, NoHo, Chelsea, Village, Wall St, Governers Island, Brooklyn, 9/11 Memorial, Ellis Island / Liberty, High Line

Times Square is not itself much of a destination (IMHO, maybe a jaded New Yorker by now).   You have Rock Ctr North of there, GCT East of there, Bryant Park / NYPL South of there.

Most all of these destinations are up or down the 1-2-3 or 4-5-6 lines so staying somewhere near those lines gets you to those destinations pretty quickly anyway.

Enjoy NYC.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 17, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> There are approximately 30 Marriott properties in Manhattan. I've stayed in the ones below and have comments on each. Generally I divide them into three groups. Business hotels like the Downtown Marriott, tourist hotels like the Marquis and boutique hotels like the Algonquin. Some fit into more than one category. I don't think the food is particularly good in any of them and I much prefer eating elsewhere even when a free breakfast is offered. There are exceptions and I've noted them.
> 
> *Marriott Marquis*
> Tourist hotel. This is the most popular in Manhattan and probably the entire chain. It has approximately 2400 rooms. Lots of bling and located right in Times Square. It gets very heavy traffic and the rooms are showing a fair amount of wear and tear. The large rooms are in the rear and the rooms with a Times Sq. view are tiny even by NYC standards. I tend to avoid it unless they are offering a really good rate. Pretty decent on room upgrades. CL is usually very crowded and you can expect a long line at breakfast.
> ...



Thank you ! I'm filing this for future use. You saved me a lot of trial & error.

I had drinks with friends at the Algonquin when we stayed at the Hotel Mela close by. What a nice trip back in time.


----------



## aandmrun (Oct 18, 2013)

*Residence Inn near Byrant Park*

We were able to stay at the Residence Inn for a Christmas trip in 2009 and it was great!  The location is great for being there without a car. You can walk to Times Square and most theaters.  Also, the subway entrance is nearby.  The way to get it with points though, is to schedule about 9 months to a year in advance. 
Good luck and have a great trip!


----------



## 714 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Wonderful NYC stay*

Just recently stayed at the Lexington, an Autograph Collection of Marriott and the hotel was wonderful.  All employees were very courteous from the valet to the front desk at check in and check out.   The lobby is very pretty and a small intimate bar is located there.  We were upgraded to a very beautiful suite with a living room, bedroom, 2 flat screen TVs, 2 separate balconies accessible by way of french doors with views of Lexington Ave on one and 
48th St. on the other.  We also had a small cafe table and refrig in the room, the king bed was very comfortable and wonderful linens.   We received a voucher for a full American breakfast in the restaurant that is attached to the hotel.  The location was within walking distance of Times Square and other attractions, we would definitely stay here again, in fact we are returing in December.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 18, 2013)

I stayed at Renaissance at Times Square for a week and I have to say I was not impressed.  It was functional and very forgettable.  There was another Marriott close to Times Square but I have forgotten the name and I thought that was a nicer hotel.  I prefer Manhattan Club but obviously it is not available thru Marriott/MRP.


----------



## rthib (Oct 21, 2013)

Nickfromct said:


> You may want to reconsider your plans. There are no Marriotts with points availablility on 12/31/13 in Manhattan.  The cheapest rooms look to be about $450/night.



You might want to look better.
I am seeing most of the hotels.
Usually during a holiday you have to start your reservation with more than one night.

Marquis doesn't show but most of the others.

Also, don't forget about JW Essex House is now available.

I also give my .02 to the bryant park marriotts.
I use the Courtyard for business because they give me a laser printer in my room.


----------



## Nickfromct (Oct 21, 2013)

rthib said:


> You might want to look better.
> I am seeing most of the hotels.
> Usually during a holiday you have to start your reservation with more than one night.
> 
> ...



Good Catch. Just figured if there was no availability on 12/31 there wasn't any for a longer stay.


----------



## Old Hickory (Oct 22, 2013)

714 said:


> Just recently stayed at the Lexington, an Autograph Collection of Marriott and the hotel was wonderful.  All employees were very courteous from the valet to the front desk at check in and check out.   The lobby is very pretty and a small intimate bar is located there.  We were upgraded to a very beautiful suite with a living room, bedroom, 2 flat screen TVs, 2 separate balconies accessible by way of french doors with views of Lexington Ave on one and
> 48th St. on the other.  We also had a small cafe table and refrig in the room, the king bed was very comfortable and wonderful linens.   We received a voucher for a full American breakfast in the restaurant that is attached to the hotel.  The location was within walking distance of Times Square and other attractions, we would definitely stay here again, in fact we are returing in December.



Thanks for the post.  This is a great building in a great location.


----------



## sea (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the posts and suggestions on this topic. I very much appreciate the input! This will certainly help with our decision.


----------



## jeepie (Oct 30, 2013)

*Good stuff...*



jimf41 said:


> There are approximately 30 Marriott properties in Manhattan. I've stayed in the ones below and have comments on each. Generally I divide them into three groups. Business hotels like the Downtown Marriott, tourist hotels like the Marquis and boutique hotels like the Algonquin. Some fit into more than one category. I don't think the food is particularly good in any of them and I much prefer eating elsewhere even when a free breakfast is offered. There are exceptions and I've noted them.
> 
> *Marriott Marquis*
> Tourist hotel. This is the most popular in Manhattan and probably the entire chain. It has approximately 2400 rooms. Lots of bling and located right in Times Square. It gets very heavy traffic and the rooms are showing a fair amount of wear and tear. The large rooms are in the rear and the rooms with a Times Sq. view are tiny even by NYC standards. I tend to avoid it unless they are offering a really good rate. Pretty decent on room upgrades. CL is usually very crowded and you can expect a long line at breakfast.
> ...


Thanks! Any experience with Ritz Carlton Central Park? I have a boatload of MR points and may buy a travel package, then go there next spring for a wedding. Haven't really begun planning. Easy access to theatres, etc? Good use of MR points (if you want to splurge)? Cheers.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 31, 2013)

It is a great location and fabulous property.  If you have Marriott Rewards elite status I would go for the JW Marriott Essex House instead.  It would be far less points and you could be upgraded.  Both are real close to each other and are overlooking Central Park.  Theaters and Times Square are 5-10 blocks south.



jeepie said:


> Thanks! Any experience with Ritz Carlton Central Park? I have a boatload of MR points and may buy a travel package, then go there next spring for a wedding. Haven't really begun planning. Easy access to theatres, etc? Good use of MR points (if you want to splurge)? Cheers.


----------



## jeepie (Oct 31, 2013)

*Essex House*



Big Matt said:


> It is a great location and fabulous property.  If you have Marriott Rewards elite status I would go for the JW Marriott Essex House instead.  It would be far less points and you could be upgraded.  Both are real close to each other and are overlooking Central Park.  Theaters and Times Square are 5-10 blocks south.



Thanks! I have MR Platinum. Do you have an opinion as to the best strategy (use MR points; spend $ for basic reservation, then assume I'll get an upgrade; other options)?


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 31, 2013)

The best use of points is always with the travel package.  Just know that you don't need to use the miles and points for the same trip.  I don't think that paying cash for New York hotels is ever worth it.  They are way too expensive for what you get and taxes are in the 12% range. 

I'd take JW and hope for the upgrade being platinum.  The Ritz costs you 150,000 more points in a travel package (tier 5 vs. category 9).  I don't think it is worth it.  Having said that, if you have a couple million points, who cares.


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 31, 2013)

Big Matt said:


> I don't think that paying cash for New York hotels is ever worth it.  They are way too expensive for what you get and taxes are in the 12% range.



Matt,

I don't agree with you on this one. The Marquis for example is a CAT 9. If the room cost $450 + 12% tax it's a wash at $.0112 per point. But on the website they advertise $299 a night. With tax that's $.007 per point. If you qualify for some of the special discounts you can get that down to $200-230 a night. It just doesn't make sense to use points for a room with that point valuation.

Unless, like you said, you've got millions of points and have to use them up.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 31, 2013)

My post wasn't advocating the use of points in NYC.  What I said was paying cash is a bad move.  For a week you will spend at least $3000 for a room.  That's too much for me to spend on a hotel.  I wouldn't use my points there either on a category 8 or 9 for the same reason.    I was pointing out that using the travel package and staying at the JW would be a better option than just using points (at the Ritz).  

I travel to NYC a lot for business a lot and I don't see rates at the Marquis or anywhere near Times Square for the prices you quote, at least not during the week or during busy seasons.  The only brand name that shows up in the $300 range on a regular basis is the Hilton Garden on 8th Avenue.  I agree that in January and February you will find rooms in the $250-300 range, but I don't think that's when the poster wants to go.  In busy seasons rooms are over $500 plus tax.  



jimf41 said:


> Matt,
> 
> I don't agree with you on this one. The Marquis for example is a CAT 9. If the room cost $450 + 12% tax it's a wash at $.0112 per point. But on the website they advertise $299 a night. With tax that's $.007 per point. If you qualify for some of the special discounts you can get that down to $200-230 a night. It just doesn't make sense to use points for a room with that point valuation.
> 
> Unless, like you said, you've got millions of points and have to use them up.


----------



## chris5 (Oct 31, 2013)

Big Matt said:


> My post wasn't advocating the use of points in NYC.  What I said was paying cash is a bad move.  For a week you will spend at least $3000 for a room.  That's too much for me to spend on a hotel.  I wouldn't use my points there either on a category 8 or 9 for the same reason.    I was pointing out that using the travel package and staying at the JW would be a better option than just using points (at the Ritz).
> 
> I travel to NYC a lot for business a lot and I don't see rates at the Marquis or anywhere near Times Square for the prices you quote, at least not during the week or during busy seasons.  The only brand name that shows up in the $300 range on a regular basis is the Hilton Garden on 8th Avenue.  I agree that in January and February you will find rooms in the $250-300 range, but I don't think that's when the poster wants to go.  In busy seasons rooms are over $500 plus tax.



I also travel to NYC a lot for pleasure and for business the last several years.  I've seen rates within that range on special discounts (the Government rate) and occasionally the odd rate: $116-200 at the Lexington Autograph as a few people posted on FlyerTalk.  And I actually got that rate as well.  The Residence Inn near Bryant Park runs specials as well in which the rate is within the $179 to 300 range.  Look and you will find.

By the way, I just came off using a 5 day travel package at the B'klyn Marriott and I agree that travel packages are a very efficient use of MRPs. I primarily needed the FF miles; the hotel certificate was an extra to me.


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 31, 2013)

Business travel is totally different from leisure travel. Leisure travelers can travel when they get a good deal. Business travelers have to travel on a set schedule regardless of the deal. A quick look at the Marriott website will show that most of the Marriotts in NYC can be had for less than $300 per night. You can closer to $200 if you qualify for a special rate-AAA, senior, Govt or one of the P or Y code Visa rates. Over on FT there were some folks getting rates at around $100 at the Autograph on Lex.

Peak season in NYC is right now SEP-DEC. Off season follows JAN-APR and the rest is mid season. There are deals in all three seasons if you look diligently.


----------



## jeepie (Oct 31, 2013)

Big Matt said:


> ...I agree that in January and February you will find rooms in the $250-300 range, but I don't think that's when the poster wants to go.  In busy seasons rooms are over $500 plus tax.


Yup, in May they're showing around $500...*IF* I were to splurge, getting a 5 night travel package with maximum miles seems viable. Followup question: any little known discount codes that could be used? I don't think MOD or P33 work with hotels, just MVCs. Appreciate each perspective so far, thanks again.


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jeepie

I don't know what dates you looked at in May but here's a sampling for wednesday May 8th checkout 13 May 5 nights.

Keep in mind these are not discounted rates. Several are less than $250 and the Residence Inn at TS is a bargain at $179.00. Yes there are some $600 + hotels but there is a wide choice of affordable ones also. The senior rate at the Courtyard Manhattan/Fifth Avenue is $152.


Sort by:  
Show:  Select currency:  
1 Courtyard New York Manhattan/Fifth Avenue
Courtyard New York Manhattan/Fifth Avenue
3 East 40th Street New York, NY 10016

NEW LOBBY!
Free high-speed Internet
Fitness center
Save hotel
0.1 mile(s)

Courtyard New York Manhattan/Fifth Avenue
From 251 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
2 The Algonquin Hotel Times Square, Autograph Collection®
The Algonquin Hotel Times Square, Autograph Collection®
59 West 44th Street New York, NY 10036

Fitness center
Pet friendly
Free high-speed Internet
Save hotel
0.2 mile(s)

The Algonquin Hotel Times Square, Autograph Collection®
From 679 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
3 Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Manhattan/Fifth Avenue
Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Manhattan/Fifth Avenue
21 West 37th Street New York, NY 10018

Free high-speed Internet
Free breakfast
Save hotel
0.2 mile(s)

Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Manhattan/Fifth Avenue
From 849 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
4 SpringHill Suites New York Midtown Manhattan/Fifth Avenue
SpringHill Suites New York Midtown Manhattan/Fifth Avenue
25 West 37th St New York, NY 10018

Free high-speed Internet
Free breakfast
Fitness center
Save hotel
0.2 mile(s)

SpringHill Suites New York Midtown Manhattan/Fifth Avenue
From 314 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
5 Residence Inn New York Manhattan/Times Square
Residence Inn New York Manhattan/Times Square
1033 Avenue of the Americas New York, NY 10018

Free high-speed Internet
Free breakfast
Pet friendly
Save hotel
0.3 mile(s)

Residence Inn New York Manhattan/Times Square
From 179 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
6 Courtyard New York Manhattan/Times Square South
Courtyard New York Manhattan/Times Square South
114 West 40th Street New York, NY 10018

NEW LOBBY!
Free high-speed Internet
Pet friendly
Fitness center
Save hotel
0.3 mile(s)

Courtyard New York Manhattan/Times Square South
From 179 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
7 New York Marriott Marquis
New York Marriott Marquis
1535 Broadway New York, NY 10036

Fitness center
Meeting/event space
Save hotel
0.4 mile(s)

New York Marriott Marquis
From 269 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
8 The Lexington New York City, Autograph Collection®
The Lexington New York City, Autograph Collection®
511 Lexington Ave at 48th Street New York, NY 10017

NEW HOTEL!
Fitness center
Free high-speed Internet
Meeting/event space
Save hotel
0.4 mile(s)

The Lexington New York City, Autograph Collection®
From 229 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
9 Courtyard New York Manhattan/Herald Square
Courtyard New York Manhattan/Herald Square
71 West 35th Street New York, NY 10001

Free high-speed Internet
Fitness center
Meeting/event space
Save hotel
0.4 mile(s)

Courtyard New York Manhattan/Herald Square
From 379 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
10 New York Marriott East Side
New York Marriott East Side
525 Lexington Avenue at 49th Street New York, NY 10017

NEW LOBBY!
Fitness center
Meeting/event space
Save hotel
0.4 mile(s)

New York Marriott East Side
From 251 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
11 Residence Inn New York Manhattan/Midtown East
Residence Inn New York Manhattan/Midtown East
148 East 48th Street New York, NY 10017

Free high-speed Internet
Free breakfast
Pet friendly
Save hotel
0.5 mile(s)

Residence Inn New York Manhattan/Midtown East
From 233 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
12 Renaissance New York Times Square Hotel
Renaissance New York Times Square Hotel
Two Times Square, 714 Seventh Avenue at W. 48th Street New York, NY 10036

NEW LOBBY!
Fitness center
Pet friendly
Meeting/event space
Save hotel
0.5 mile(s)

Renaissance New York Times Square Hotel
From 269 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
13 Courtyard New York Manhattan/Times Square West
Courtyard New York Manhattan/Times Square West
307 West 37th Street (West 37th Street & 8th Avenue) New York, NY 10018

NEW LOBBY!
Free high-speed Internet
Fitness center
Meeting/event space
Save hotel
0.6 mile(s)

Courtyard New York Manhattan/Times Square West
From 299 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
14 Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Manhattan/Times Square
Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Manhattan/Times Square
330 West 40th Street New York, NY 10018

Free high-speed Internet
Free breakfast
Fitness center
Hotel saved
0.6 mile(s)

Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Manhattan/Times Square
From 297 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
15 Courtyard New York Manhattan/Midtown East
Courtyard New York Manhattan/Midtown East
866 Third Avenue New York, NY 10022

NEW LOBBY!
Free high-speed Internet
Fitness center
Meeting/event space
Save hotel
0.6 mile(s)

Courtyard New York Manhattan/Midtown East
From 259 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
16 Courtyard New York Manhattan/Chelsea
Courtyard New York Manhattan/Chelsea
135 West 30th Street New York, NY 10001

NEW HOTEL!
Free high-speed Internet
Fitness center
Meeting/event space
Save hotel
0.7 mile(s)

Courtyard New York Manhattan/Chelsea
Opening Soon
November 2013

View Rates
Compare Hotels
17 Carlton Hotel, Autograph Collection®
Carlton Hotel, Autograph Collection®
88 Madison Avenue New York, NY 10016

Fitness center
Pet friendly
Free high-speed Internet
Save hotel
0.7 mile(s)

Carlton Hotel, Autograph Collection®
From 287 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
18 Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Manhattan/Chelsea
Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Manhattan/Chelsea
116 West 28th Street New York, NY 10001

Free high-speed Internet
Free breakfast
Fitness center
Save hotel
0.7 mile(s)

Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Manhattan/Chelsea
From 535 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
19 Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Midtown Manhattan/Penn Station
Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Midtown Manhattan/Penn Station
325 West 33rd Street New York, NY 10001

Free high-speed Internet
Free breakfast
Fitness center
Save hotel
0.7 mile(s)

Fairfield Inn & Suites New York Midtown Manhattan/Penn Station
From 299 USD  / Night

View Rates
Compare Hotels
20 Courtyard New York Manhattan/Central Park
Courtyard New York Manhattan/Central Park
1717 Broadway New York, NY 10019

NEW HOTEL!
Free high-speed Internet
Pet friendly
Fitness center
Save hotel
0.7 mile(s)

Courtyard New York Manhattan/Central Park
Opening Soon
December 2013

View Rates
Compare Hotels


----------



## jeff76543 (Nov 1, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> *Marriott East Side*
> Business/Boutique hotel. Located next to the Waldorf Astoria it's a bit away from the tourist attractions. Walking distance to Times Square but I'd probably use mass transit (taxi, subway, bus) to get anywhere else. Not too much family traffic here so the rooms are in good shape. Great CL with and outside open air deck when the weather is cooperative. Great on room upgrades.
> 
> [...] Well that's it. Those are the ones I've stayed in. My top three would be the Algonquin, Ren TS and the East Side. If you are staying for more than a day or so learn to use mass transit. Ask at any hotel where Restaurant Row is. It's about 46th and 8th if I remember correctly and about one whole block of good restaurants. You'll get good food at a reasonable price with a wide variety of different cuisines.



I was about to make a reservation for the Marriott East Side and then I read some of the recent reviews on Trip Advisor.  There were many reviews that were very critical (of service and upkeep) and some were by people who had stayed there previously and enjoyed the hotel in the past or who were regulars at Marriott hotels.  Is there anyone who has stayed at the East Side recently who has a strong opinion about the hotel and knows whether there has been a change for the worse? -- or do you think that the complaints probably are an exaggeration or reflect isolated problems?


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 1, 2013)

jeff76543 said:


> I was about to make a reservation for the Marriott East Side and then I read some of the recent reviews on Trip Advisor.  There were many reviews that were very critical (of service and upkeep) and some were by people who had stayed there previously and enjoyed the hotel in the past or who were regulars at Marriott hotels.  Is there anyone who has stayed at the East Side recently who has a strong opinion about the hotel and knows whether there has been a change for the worse? -- or do you think that the complaints probably are an exaggeration or reflect isolated problems?



I stay there about 6 times a year when I travel into our office in NYC.  Its a short walk from Grand Central, which is where I come into town.  I have never had a bad experience there.  Staff always friendly, and one of the nicer Concierge Lounges I have been to....will even on occasion have complimentary made to order omelet bar rolling in the mornings in the CL.  Rooms are nice and I get upgraded almost always.... sometimes into a room way to big for just me (almost feel guilty).

Bottom line, I wouldn't shy away from the Marriott East Side.


----------



## buzzy (Nov 2, 2013)

*Families of 5?*

Don't mean to hijack this thread but since you all are so knowledgeable on  NYC hotels...we have such a tough time staying in Manhattan with a family of 5.  Doubletree suites in Times Square is doable but most are impossible.  Any thoughts without having to pay for 2 rooms?


----------



## pharmgirl (Nov 2, 2013)

jeff76543 said:


> I was about to make a reservation for the Marriott East Side and then I read some of the recent reviews on Trip Advisor.  There were many reviews that were very critical (of service and upkeep) and some were by people who had stayed there previously and enjoyed the hotel in the past or who were regulars at Marriott hotels.  Is there anyone who has stayed at the East Side recently who has a strong opinion about the hotel and knows whether there has been a change for the worse? -- or do you think that the complaints probably are an exaggeration or reflect isolated problems?



Eastside is my favorite NY hotel, always get a nice large room and if lounge is open this is great
especially love the georgia o'keefe paintings thoughout, she lived in this building prior to hotel conversion
staff is competent and friendly
hotel is clean and well kept thooughout, nice location


----------

